# Round bale storage- Eastern corn belt



## Orchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Anyone have any opinions on whether its worth your time to store 1st cut net wraps under roof for the winter versus leaving them outside in snow and rain?These rolls have been outside all summer and fall, am wondering if buyers will pay any more if they are stored?I KNOW they will pay more if the rolls have NEVER been wet.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Orchard said:


> Anyone have any opinions on whether its worth your time to store 1st cut net wraps under roof for the winter versus leaving them outside in snow and rain?These rolls have been outside all summer and fall, am wondering if buyers will pay any more if they are stored?I KNOW they will pay more if the rolls have NEVER been wet.


Orchard add your location to your profile so we will know....HERE a round bale brings such low dollars that I would think you're better off saving the space for equipment, etc. now if it had never been rained left outside, maybe...either way, here 80% get stored outside anyway. If its mainly for the horsey folk, anything you can do to appease them is what I would do, that means put it under cover, usually immediately....hope it helps, welcome to HT


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Orchard said:


> Anyone have any opinions on whether its worth your time to store 1st cut net wraps under roof for the winter versus leaving them outside in snow and rain?These rolls have been outside all summer and fall, am wondering if buyers will pay any more if they are stored?I KNOW they will pay more if the rolls have NEVER been wet.


I have some rolls I left on a fence row earlier in the year. I am moving it inside for the winter. This is cow hay and for myself. I will feed it first before the weather turns cold and the cows need better hay.

I bought some hay year before last. The man said it was stored inside. When he began loading it was obvious the hay had spent considerable time outside before being moved into the barn.

I smiled at him and shook my head. He smiled back and said, "You did not ask if it had ever been rained on."

The price was right so I did not complain.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Here, unless it started out as junk anyways, we don't ever leave it outside.

For my personal use with the beef cows I leave it outside, anything I hope to sale goes inside or under tarps.

We also get 40+ inches of rain a year.


----------

